# Love my husband, he does not love me



## LoveLifeNow (Dec 28, 2011)

We have been married 18 yrs, together 22 yrs and have two wonderful boys 13 and 10. 
My husband had a relationship with a neighbor and refused to give up "his best friend" two years ago. Through a year of counseling for me and my boys, I am happy to be myself again. I tried to be someone else, but as everyone knows that never works for anyone. Although he professes to no longer to communicate with the neighbor, I am not allowed on his computer. He totally shuts it down and keeps a password on his phone. I share the family computer with my boys. My therapist said this definitely shows he is still hiding something. 
My husband is sleeping in the guest bedroom and using the boys bathroom and when I ask him about moving back to our room, he says nothing. He is going through some type of depression and does not sleep well at night. He is also very angry with me and I do not know why.
I sent an email saying that I only wanted one thing for Christmas, I wanted him to love me again. He did buy me nice Christmas presents, but when I went to give him a kiss and thank him, he turned away and say "Yeah right". He has never said anything about the email. 
I think the only solution is a separation. He needs to decide what he wants, if it is not me.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry x 2.

You do not need for him to decide if he wants you.
You, rather, need to decide if you want to be with someone who doesn't love you back.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Did he join you in counseling? Did you ask him to?

You should demand all passwords are open in your relationship or the deal is off.

Learn to 180, you can not allow him to walk all over you.


----------



## LoveLifeNow (Dec 28, 2011)

I did ask him to go with me/us. He went twice and sat with arms crossed. I also printed out a therapist list from our health network with men counselors for him, since he does not like the therapist.
My boys did not want him to hear what they talked about, and asked that he not join their sessions. 
The boys and I have finally found a church home, but he refuses to go with us, even though we ask him each week.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Twofaces said:


> Sorry, but this def sounds like an affair.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea...he's still cheating on you


----------



## LoveLifeNow (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice to have totally objective opinions. 
I called and made an appointment with a attorney in January.


----------

